# my serious stash of 7 years of collecting!



## erynnj (Jul 21, 2008)

work area




msf blushes drawer








brushes




nars








eye and lip liners




un de potted UD




mac train clear full of pigments 90+ not pictured new piggies from nordies




more blush




out




lippies
























palette drawer




















paints!




small pallettes












HIP








glitter liners etc








misc shadows


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 21, 2008)

Beautiful collection!  I love all your pigments!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 21, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!!! I just died and went to MAC heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your collection is phenomenal!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 22, 2008)

wow great collection


----------



## melliquor (Jul 22, 2008)

Love your collection.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## concertina (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow!! Thats quite the collection!

And I love your desk; its so very Art Deco and gorgeous as all get-out!!


----------



## ilorietta (Jul 22, 2008)

wow....speechless


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome collection, and that desk is just too cool!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

HOLLY MOTHER OF M.A.C...... thats a great collection you got there !


----------



## kyustman (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow!!! i could only wish i had that much.....great stash!


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Incredible collection!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 23, 2008)

wow, that is one nice collection!


----------



## lovingtarepanda (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW! i looveee your collection .. i want mines to be as big as yours. =)


----------



## cuiran (Jul 24, 2008)

wow i love your collection!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Holly shit! Im speachless!


----------



## Brittni (Jul 24, 2008)

*holds up a sign saying 'DONATE TO THE POOR'* LOL
Wonderful, amazing, impressive collection!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 27, 2008)

You have so much stuff!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 28, 2008)

ur collection is to die for. I never thought all ur drawer are filled w/ make-up. nice NARS collection


----------



## trammie (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a serious collection! hehe


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 30, 2012)

Booyah! That's some serious eye candy!


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 30, 2012)

wow, that is a seriously nice collection!


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

what a great collection!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 17, 2012)

Amazing collection!


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, that is a lot.  I agree, nice collection.


----------



## Honi (Dec 22, 2012)

Wowza, lots of stuff! I think I'd get overwhelmed if I had that much


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 4, 2013)

Luv'd it Erynn! Nice collex,thnx for linking me to it.


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Love your collection!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 5, 2013)

Great collection!! love your pigments collection.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 7, 2013)

The pigments!
  	Where is your collection  at now?
  	I'd love to see an up-date!


----------



## TaiB (May 10, 2013)

great collection, cant wait till mine is like tht, i'm off to a good start


----------



## Denae78 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, awesome collection!


----------



## x33kimberly (Aug 4, 2013)

Great collection!


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 24, 2013)

Definitely jealous of all the pigments, they're my next collection goal!


----------

